# Ferien



## fischkopf (12. April 2004)

Hat zwar wenig mit angeln zu tun: (Außer, dass wir in den Ferien natürlich viel mehr Zeit zum Angeln haben!), es interessiert mich aber trotzdem!


Freut ich euch schon wieder auf die Schule?? Oder zählt ihr wie ich schon die Tage bis zu den nächsten Ferien??


----------



## Brassenkönig (12. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Hallo Boardies,
ich konnte nicht abstimmen, da wir in Hamburg keine Osterferien haben. Ich wünsche euch allen Petri Heil und frohe Ostern. Gruß Brassenkönig


----------



## hark (12. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Ich konnte auch nicht mit abstimmen :c .
Mir fehlt die Rubrik:" Ja, endlich wieder Ruhe zu Hause".

Ist doch schön, ungestört  #u zu können wenn man aus der Nachtschicht kommt :q .


----------



## fischkopf (13. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

@ hark!


Nehm einfach das, was am nächsten passt. Aber guter einfall! Beim nächsten mal kommt das auch dazu!


----------



## sebastian (13. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

schule hhhheuuuulllll ich willll nicht hab morgen gleich Chemie Wiederhohlung oder so und so viele Tests und 2 Bücher soll ich noch lesen die Woche glaub ich.

Ach Schule ist so nervig ...


----------



## Bäcköring (13. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Bei mir sind die Ferien Donnerstag leider auch vorbei. Schule ist auch nicht mehr wirklich. Abistress ist angesagt :c Hoffentlich ist sauwetter, damit ich nicht in Versuchung komm zu angeln statt zu lernen. naja passiert sowieso


----------



## fischkopf (13. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

@sebasian

Man lernt nie aus! oder?? Mit 93 noch Chemie wiederholung. #r 


bleibt da noch Zeit zum  #: ??


----------



## Franz_16 (13. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Ich freu mich schon wieder auf die Schule... denn das Ende naht :q


----------



## sebastian (13. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Franz, ich beneide dich !


----------



## Jani Brandl (13. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Wenn jemand in den Ferien das Wort Schule sagt,drehe ich durch!


----------



## fischkopf (13. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

@ Jani Brandl



das wegen schreibe ichja!


--S--C--H--U--L--E--


und weil es so wichtig ist auch:


!!!!!!!!!--A--n--g--e--l--n--!!!!!!!!!!!


Gruß Fischkopf

Denk drann! Zum Angeln braucht man kein Shakespears und Faust


----------



## Franz_16 (19. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

So endlich darf ich wieder zur Schule gehen, jeden Tag um 6.30 Uhr aufstehen.. mich maßlos über meine Eigene Unfähigkeit aufregen und zusammen mit meinen Kammeraden jammern wie schwer doch alles ist :q 

Aber ich wollts ja nicht anders :q


----------



## fischkopf (20. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

joo! Hab heute gleich 3 Arbeiten zurückbekommen! **Stöööööööhnnn**


----------



## Buntbarsch (20. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

hab heut auch eine arbeit wiederbekommen und morgen gleich noch eine! :c
sone scheisse naja egal irgendwie werd ich mich wohl durch die restlichen 5 1/2
schuljahre durch schlagen!!


----------



## Franz_16 (20. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

ich hab noch 8 Wochen und dann kann ich endlich wieder ausschlafen !!!!


----------



## Mac Gill (27. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Ich kann auch nicht mit abstimmen!

Kann aber der "Jungbrut" sagen: "Genießt die Zeit", so viel Freizeit habt Ihr nie wieder...

Wenn mir das jemand in der 10 gesagt hätte, den hätte ich für Verrückt erklärt.
Jetzt aber, als berufstätiger Familienfater muß ich denen abbitte Leisten, die ich früher noch für Verrückt erklärt habe.

Gruß
Mac Gill
(ach, könnte ich doch noch mal zur Schule gehen, dann würde ich mich mehr anstrengen und was vernünftiges lernen... :q :q :q)


----------



## Franz_16 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

@Mac Gill
Hi hi, stimmt! 
Ich hab den Vorteil dass ich meine Lehrjahre schon hinter mir habe und mich jetzt jeden Tag freuen kann wenn ich um diese Zeit schon daheim bin :q


----------



## Angel-Ralle (27. April 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Hi Franzl,
es kommen auch mal wieder "bessere" Zeiten, da kannst Du dann jeden Moment den Du schon genossen hast, geistig Revue passieren lassen :z 

.. und für alle übrigen, die nur "Ferien haben" wenn sie ihren sauer nötigen Urlaub reduzieren oder bei den Kollegen vom "A" abhängen:
Petri & all times tight lines #h


----------



## fischkopf (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Noch 1 1/2 Wochen! Dann fangen bei mir die Pfingstferien an!!!!!!(in BW ab dem20.05.) 
2 Wochen angeln an der Ems in Meppen!! Hecht, Barsch & Co nehmt euch in Acht!!


----------



## Bäcköring (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Grad die letzte schriftliche Abi Prüfung geschrieben und hab jetzt erstmal 11 Tage frei. Dann kommt nochmal mündlich und dann ist schluss  :m Dann gehts erstmal nach Dänemark  #2 da wird gefeiert bis der Arzt kommt. Aber Zeit zum Angeln findet sich bestimmt auch. Sind ja direkt am Meer


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

@Backöring 
na dann mach mal einen drauf, das hast du dir verdient ! 

Ich hab heute die letzte Arbeit vor dem Fachabi geschrieben... Ich schreib die Abschlussprüfungen erst nach Pfingsten...


----------



## Bäcköring (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

@Franz 
Heute wird wirklich richtig gefeiert. Man ist erstmal so erleichtert wenn man das alles hinter sich hat.
Ich wünsch dir schonmal viel Erfolg im voraus für dein Abi!


----------



## fischkopf (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

@ alle Abiturienten und Prüfungsgeplagten

Viel Glück! und vergesst das  #: nicht!


----------



## Bäcköring (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Ich hab heute Abend mündliche Abiturprüfung und bin im Moment das totale Nervenwrack  #t Das kenn ich sonst gar nicht aber jetzt gehts ja irgendwie um was.

Ich schreib dann morgen mal wie es gelaufen ist. Heute Abend komm ich wohl nicht dazu. Muss ja ordentlich begossen werden sowas


----------



## Julian (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Noch freitag in die schule und dann nach spanien *freu*#v 
toll, dass ich heute schon "kank" bin und nich in die schule muss.:q


----------



## Bäcköring (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Hab ganz unerwartet gerockt im mündlichen Abitur  #v 11 Punkte! Damit kann schon fast nichts mehr passieren.
ABI04  ##


----------



## Adrian* (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

hallo,

ich hab jetzt im juni ferien und bin endlich fertig mit meiner jetzigen schule!!
muss jetzt auf die berufbildende schule...  
aber jetzt am 16 juni gehts wieder ab auf Barben  #v !!!!


----------



## fischkopf (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Ich hab ab JETZT FERIEN! Und übermorgen gehts los Angeln!!!!!


----------



## ThomasRö (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Schule Ist Sch*****!!!!


----------



## Buntbarsch (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

@ThomasRö
Ich kann dir bedenkenlos zustimmen,leider.wenn ich mal so überleg noch Gute 5 Jahre Schule!!!!ICH WILL NICHT


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Naja Jungs, 
so schlimm ist Schule auch wieder nicht, hast viel Ferien und meistens am frühen Nachmittag schon "Feierabend"  

Glaubt mir, arbeiten ist viel viel schlimmer... aber es muss halt nunmal sein


----------



## Buntbarsch (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Ich weiss net?????#c .ich glaub aber dass es mir mehr "freude" bereiten würde zur arbeit zu gehn.(selbstverständlich nur wenn ich es der beruf meiner wahl wäre) als sich in der schule von den schlechtesten lehrern nrws(mit 1-2 Ausnahmen) irgendwelche dummen sprüche reinschieben zu lasse.
aber inzwischen haben die lehrer begriffen dass wir "zurückschießen" :q :q :q


----------



## Doom (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

ich stelle mir den beruf meiner wahl auch interresasanter vor als jeden tag schule!
wenn das mit dem ausgesuchten beruf nicht klappt, dann natürlich nicht!


----------



## Buntbarsch (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

ABER!!! Es sind nur noch 1 1/2 monate bis zu den SOMMERFERIEN!!!!!!und dann heisst es : #: #: #: und nochmals #: !!!! :q :q


----------



## fischkopf (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Kann nur zustimmen! Nen Beruf den man Lernen möchte, ist bestimmt interessanter als  von irgendwelchen Lehrern vollgelabert zu werden.


----------



## lordwuddy (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Man habt ihr eine Ahnung, ihr wisst ja nicht wie gut es euch in der Schule geht. Geniesst eure Schulzeit, es wird euch nie, ich sage nieee wieder so gut gehen wie in der Schule. Dies sagt euch einer, der schon seit 29 Jahren arbeiten muss.
lordwuddy


----------



## Hummer (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Kommt drauf an. Mir hat das Studieren viel mehr Spaß gemacht als die Schule.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Buntbarsch (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

@ lordwuddy das hab ich ja auch schon oft genug gehört. aber ich glaub trotzdem dass mein "wahl"-job mir mehr spass macht.
__________________________________________________________________
:q in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## fischkopf (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Kommt wahrscheinlich darauf an. Ob der Traumjob von heute in 20 Jahren immernoch spaß macht. In der 1. Klasse hab ich mich auch auf die Schule gefreut!


----------



## Buntbarsch (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

da hasse auch wieder recht.obwohl ich in der ersten klasse die schule schon recht langweilig fand, da ich lesen, schreiben und rechnen konnte als ich in die schule kam.ich dnek aber auch das es bei der arbeit auf das umfeld ankommt. was nützt dir dein traumjob wenn du zum beispiel scheiss kollegen hast?
_____________________________________________________________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## fischer88 (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Freue mich nie auf schule *gg* angeln ist cooler aber was sein muss , muss sein ..gruss simon sind ja bald wieder sommer ferien


----------



## Buntbarsch (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

:z :z Noch 43 Tage! :z :z
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Buntbarsch (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

:z :z Noch 42 Tage! :z :z
__________________________________________________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Buntbarsch (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

:z :z Noch 41 Tage :z :z
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Buntbarsch (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

:z :z Noch 40 Tage :z :z
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## fischkopf (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Noch 39 Tage!!!!! (Bis was????? meinste Sommerferien??)
Ich bin erstmal froh, dass die ZK's vorbei sind


----------



## Buntbarsch (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

EY, das ist nur mir erlaubt!!!
Also:
:z :z Noch 39 Tage :z :z
dann sind bei uns Sommerferien!!! *freu*
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## fischkopf (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Wollte nur helfen!


----------



## Brassenkönig (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Hallo Boardies,
bei uns in Hamburg fangen die Sommerferien schon in 9 Tagen an  . Ich wünsche euch Petri Heil. Gruß Brassenkönig #h


----------



## Barsch44 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Hiho,

ich bekomm auch schon in 9 Tagen ferien.Das gut darin ist das normale sommerferien 6 wochen dauer,doch meine dauern 9 wochen.JUHUUUUU dann wird geangelt was das zeug hält #6 #:


----------



## fischkopf (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Dann wünsche ich Petri Heil!
Hab  in (mm wie vielen Tagen??? Buntbarsch! Rechne mal aus in wie viel Tagen der 11.Aug. ist!!) für 1 Jahr "Urlaub" in den USA. Freu mich schon riesig!


----------



## Buntbarsch (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

:z :z Noch 38 Tage :z :z
der 11. ist in 57 (????) Tagen !?
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Buntbarsch (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

:z :z Noch 37 Tage :z :z
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## fischkopf (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

noch 55 Tage bis Amerika!


----------



## Allroundangler (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

mhhh ich rechene lieber in Wochen sind net so viele Zahlen  :q  :q  sind für mich jetzt noch kanpp 6x5 Tage Schule 2 August ist erster Ferientag....
dürften dann mit morgen noch 45 Tage bis Ferien sein  :c  :c


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Morgen die letzte Abi Prüfung und dann "Lebe Wohl"


----------



## Buntbarsch (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

:z :z Noch 36 Tage :z :z
Franz du schuft!!!!
Einfach mit der schule fertig sein, und mich noch 5 Jahre sitzen lassen! VERRÄTER!!!!!!! 
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## fischkopf (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

@franz!

Wenn du die schule vermisst, kannste mich mal ablösen???


----------



## fischkopf (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Hei Buntbarsch! Gehts nicht weiter???


----------



## fischkopf (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

soll ich dier vielleicht doch noch helfen???


----------



## Brassenkönig (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Hurra, Hurra, ich kann seit Donnerstag 6 Wochen angeln was das Zeug hält #v  #v  #v .


----------



## fischkopf (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Mach mich nicht neidisch!!!!


----------



## dieter_peter (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

bei mir fangen am mittwoch die sommerferien an yeah aller ich komme


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Ferien, wo gibts denn sowas... 
zu meiner Schulzeit mussten wir sogar Samstags in die Schule gehen :q :q 

Ich wünsch euch allen richtig fischreiche und lustige Sommerferien


----------



## Lxlx1982 (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

#2 Juhuuuu... Ferien!!!

Tja, das gibt's bei mir schon lang nimmer!
Wünsche allen Schülern, die schöne, heisse Sommermonate
vor sich haben VIEL SPAß!!!! Und vorallem viele Fische!!!


----------



## Buntbarsch (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

JUHUUUUUU!!! Keine Arbeiten mehr, und nur noch 20 Tage bis.................................................FERIEN!!!!!!!!
________________________________________
:z :z Noch 20 Tage :z :z


----------



## Pickerfan (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Kann Dir nur Recht geben Loli aber was sind Ferien habs fast schon vergessen


----------



## Doom (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

4 tage nooooooooooochhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fischkopf (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Endlich Buntbarsch! hab schon gedacht dich gib's nicht mehr!


----------



## Doom (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

ihr habt erst später ferien als ich oder??? ich muss nur noch 4 mal schlafen und früh aufstehen!!! :q


----------



## Buntbarsch (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Sorry fischkopp, aber ich hatte probleme mit dem i-ne und so öftersmal AB-Entzug :c :c
Aber egal!!!!
:z :z Noch 17 Tage :z :z


----------



## fischkopf (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Du Armer!!!!


----------



## Buntbarsch (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Dafür kann ich's jetzt ja mit "überbesuch" auskurieren :q :q :q
:z :z Noch 15 Tage :z :z


----------



## fischkopf (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Dann viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Doom (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Mein Erster Ferientag Ist........................heute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmt_hethske (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Ich hab schon seit knapp 2 Wochen Ferien!


----------



## fischkopf (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Na dann viel spaß! Bist bestimmt schon fleißig am  #:  #:  #:  #:  #: 

Petri und schöne Ferien


Fischkopf


P.S. in 2 1/2 Wochen bin ich auch dran!


----------



## Buntbarsch (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

*FREU*
:z :z Noch 12 Tage :z :z


----------



## Buntbarsch (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Morgen läuft der Countdown!!!
:z :z Noch 11 Tage :z :z


----------



## fischkopf (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Noch eine Arbeit! dann ist ende


----------



## Cloud (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Hab schon seit 1 1/2 Wochen keine Schule mehr  ....Schulabgänger


----------



## Buntbarsch (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Arbeiten ham wir schon seit langem nich mehr #v #v.


AUFGEPASST..........................................DER COUNTDOWN BEGINNT BEI DEN NRWern :m :m :m :m
:z :z NOCH 10 TAGE :z :z


----------



## Buntbarsch (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

@ fischkopp: wat schreibste denn noch ?
____________________________
:z :z Noch 10 Tage :z :z


----------



## fischkopf (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

jo morgen noch bio
am montag war mathe 
aber dann:



FERIEN............................. ab nach MARENGO


----------



## fischkopf (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

noch 8 Schultage!!!!!! #v  #v  #v  #v


----------



## merphy (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Ich hab nochnicht mal Ferien  erst nächste woche


----------



## fischkopf (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

:g  :g NOCH 7 SCHULTAGE   :g  :g 

DAnn kommt  :g  :g  und  #:  #:  und  #u  #u  und hoffentlich auch  :a  :s  #:  #w  #a


----------



## Buntbarsch (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

War ja nu länger net meht hier!
ALSO:...................................
:z :z NOCH 4 TAGE :z :z


----------



## Buntbarsch (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

:z :z ..................3..................... :z :z


----------



## merphy (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

und nur noch 2 schultage!!!! #v #v #v #v :q :q #h #h #6


----------



## Buntbarsch (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

@ merphy: danke......war gestern verhindert!

Schule am letzten schultach is um, ordentliches zeugniss bekommen!
FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fischkopf (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

ich hab noch 5 Schultage **schnieff** aber dafür hab ich nen ganzes Jahr!!!!


----------



## Baddy89 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

ich habe schon 3 wochen....

oh man nur noch juli und august dann sind meine ferien rum... am 1.september gehts auf neue schule (gymnasium).

3jahre dann is sense


----------



## Elch van da Alb (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Bei mir fangen die Ferien leider erst am Mittwoch an.

 Geh aber dafür 4wochen #a


----------



## fischkopf (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Komm gerade mit so nem Lappen aus der Schule und denke:

FERIEN

 #a  #a  #a  #a  #a  #a  #a  #a  #a  #a  #a


----------



## Buntbarsch (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

@ fischkopp:
Freu dich net zu früh! Sollte eigentlich diese Woche (von letztem Samstach bis jetzt am Sonntach) mit meinem Onkel nach Ostfriesland fahrn= eine Woche pures angeln!!!!!
Jetzt hat dessen Vadda abba nen Herzkasper bekommen= Zuhause bleiben, = LANGEWEILE!!!!! :c :c :c :c :c
Naja, am 14. gehts nach.......................RÜGEN!!!! #v #v #v #v #a #a #a 
GREEETZ!!!


----------



## fischkopf (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Du ich fliege am 11. August für ein Jahr nach Amerika! Das steht fest!!!

DA ist Vorfreude angesagt!!!!!


----------



## Buntbarsch (1. August 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

Pah Amerika, wat soll ich denn da?? (kommt ja net auf den gedanken, dass ich im tiefsten innern mega neidisch in  )
SCheisse man, wieso nimmste mich net mit??
naja, man munkelt ja, dass es auf rügen auch n paar fischchen geben soll!


----------



## fischkopf (2. August 2004)

*AW: Ferien*

ich schick euch dann die Fangberichte! (Meterhechte und Riesenzander,...)








Ihr werdet alle noch vor Neid erblassen!


----------

